# What helps a man feel 10/10 loved, respected, valued, wanted, by their wife/partner?



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

One of the things I've found most helpful here is the insight I've gained into men's perspective and point of view.

I have gone through a very rocky patch in my marriage and now things are getting better I don't want to get complacent!

So I'm looking for ideas for how to help my husband feel loved, valued, respected, adored etc...

My husband said over the past 8 months he has gone from a 4/10 to a 7/10 in terms of how valued and loved he feels by me. I'd love to improve that and get to a 9 or 10/10. But he finds it difficult to put into words what that would look like for him.

So I'm wondering if I can crowd source some ideas.

What does a 10/10 look like, feel like for you?

What are the things your wife/SO does for you that trigger feelings of being truly, deeply loved, valued, respected, adored?

What do you love the most that your wife does for you? Physically? Practically? Sexually? Emotionally? Verbally?

I'd love to hear some of the stories of when you've felt "I'm so lucky to have her" or "I can't wait to see her" "I feel so good around her".

I'm looking for as many ideas, thoughts, tips, suggestions, words etc... from a man's perspective or women who have husbands/partners who feel really, truly, deeply loved.

Thanks ever so much if you take the time and hopefully my husband will thank you too! ;-)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

10 for 10 is only those wives that are rich, own two fish camps and bait tackle stores, one on the river and one oceanside, and sponser the H on a pro fishing tour, jumps his bones on demand.

Your 7 to 9 is the target. You're on the right track as you are doing now. Good for you.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

What are his love languages?


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> 10 for 10 is only those wives that are rich, own two fish camps and bait tackle stores, one on the river and one oceanside, and sponser the H on a pro fishing tour, jumps his bones on demand.
> 
> Your 7 to 9 is the target. You're on the right track as you are doing now. Good for you.


Haha!!

Thanks for the encouragement 

So what is 7-9/10 for you then? What does that look like/feel like?


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

bobert said:


> What are his love languages?


Quality time and physical touch. We've known about love languages for a long time. I think they're great. I guess I'm kind of wanting the man's perspective rather than the general marriage advice. Although I do think love languages are amazing and really helpful.

What words do you love to hear. What kind of touch means the most to you. What do you wish she would do more? I feel like there are probably some really simple things I'm missing that could have a profoundly powerful impact. And if I can hear what those things are others even though everyone's different it might help clue me into what would really make a difference for him.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

For me, it happened this summer when I broke my foot. Suddenly, there was a lot that I could not do. My wife picked up the slack and started doing all that stuff and never once complained, even though I was injured from doing something stupid. At night, when she knew that my foot hurt, she would have me lie on the couch with my foot in her lap while she gently rubbed it.

Sorry if this isn't what you are looking for because this isn't very profound. It was just my wife showing me in our circumstance how much she loves me.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Fly With Me said:


> One of the things I've found most helpful here is the insight I've gained into men's perspective and point of view.
> 
> I have gone through a very rocky patch in my marriage and now things are getting better I don't want to get complacent!
> 
> ...


For me it is being a great activity companion. For example; help me plan a river running trip down the Colorado river, then we can stop and see things in Arches National Park. Be ready for me to initiate 3 times a day with her on the trip. On a day to day bases, I like the sames things. Work with me on chores and house maintance, and expect me to want her often.


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

Diceplayer said:


> For me, it happened this summer when I broke my foot. Suddenly, there was a lot that I could not do. My wife picked up the slack and started doing all that stuff and never once complained, even though I was injured from doing something stupid. At night, when she knew that my foot hurt, she would have me lie on the couch with my foot in her lap while she gently rubbed it.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't what you are looking for because this isn't very profound. It was just my wife showing me in our circumstance how much she loves me.


This is exactly what I'm looking for thank you so much for taking the time!


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

leftfield said:


> For me it is being a great activity companion. For example; help me plan a river running trip down the Colorado river, then we can stop and see things in Arches National Park. Be ready for me to initiate 3 times a day with her on the trip. On a day to day bases, I like the sames things. Work with me on chores and house maintance, and expect me to want her often.


Thankyou leftfield!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

This is something hard for me to put into words. It feels like it just happens, which is great since that means it something engrained in her and her feeling for me. Here are a few random thoughts on this. 

My wife never walks by me without at least a little smile and light touch, even when we are doing something as mundane as making dinner. 

She regularly looks me in the eyes and tells me she loves me and accompanies it with a kiss.

Like in @Diceplayer 's example, my wife takes care of me if I'm hurt/sick. Early in the summer I badly injured my ankle. She immediate jumped into action to both take care of me and pick up my slack. 

She tells me she is proud of all the things I do for her, personally and around the house, cars, etc., even expressing that pride to friends. I get embarrassed about that one sometimes, but it feels good hearing compliments from her that she is eager to share. 

She regularly takes my hand when walking together. 

There are so many little micro things she does that reminds me how much she loves me.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I think the love languages are still important because it probably factors into how he interprets your actions. That is why I asked. I'm sure there are plenty of things that my wife used to do that would make someone who is into physical touch and quality time feel loved and appreciated. For me though, it was often more suffocating or annoying. 

Some stuff that we used to do (and there may be other good ideas in the thread):








What does your partner do that makes you happy?


My wife and I are opposites on the 5 languages of love. I am like most guys physical touch and words of affirmation. She is acts of service and quality time. I have tried to explain to her what makes me happy but I struggle so much with what makes her happy. She says doing the dishes, laundry...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com




Depending on his personal issues (that we all have), mental health, etc., he may never get higher than a 7 without IC (or sometimes even with IC). So take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Here is my list:
Joy.
There is something to be said for emotions being infectious. If my partner is just genuinely happy and joyful, it is fundamentally attractive. And it rubs off. If you are joyful regarding your own life and how you conduct it, unless your husband has his own struggles, he is going to notice and want to be a part of it. Can also unequivocally state personally, that if my partner is joyful and happy, I presume I'm doing things right.

Enthusiasm. 
Same as above. It is contagious. Whether it's mock enthusiasm about a joint project neither of you really feel like much doing, or enthusiasm about under the sheets encounters. 

Spontaneity. 
Plan and execute a date. Have him meet you somewhere. Make plans for yourself some weekend day, tell him to do same. I just always appreciated and loved when my partner chose to step out of the standard dynamic of our routine and come up with something different. It distinctly demonstrated how invested she was in 'us'.

Playfulness.
Doesn't need to be sexual, but you aren't likely to ever find a man that will complain if it is.
It can be simple "Hey, I need you to come over here for a minute please." When he does, eye him up and down, kiss him for 10 seconds, and then just say, "Thanks." and be about your business.

Acknowledge.
Again, speaking for myself, I don't generally need kudos or 'attaboys from anyone. But ... when my partner acknowledges an accomplishment, something mundane that she just appreciates, or elaborates on something I do for her that makes her feel valued, well ... I'd argue we are all creatures of conditioning, it makes me love and value her more, and want to continue meeting her needs because she is meeting mine.

In my experience, if your marriage is already 'good'. It is because you are doing all of the big stuff correctly. The things that keep pushing the love needle to the right, tend to be the little things. For me it was as simple as during a long drive, my partner reaching over and scratching the back of my head and neck. It ALWAYS made me smile. My primary love language is also physical touch, so ... I tremendously appreciated those kinds of gestures.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

First, do what Bobert said. Learn what his love languages are.

secondly, I’m going to assume he is a normal man. The majority of us are even though modern culture cracks down on this hard so a lot of us do not speak up.

so, if he is a normal man, then he is probably going to feel more loved if you act like a traditional woman. Before all the stupid buzz words come out of the wood work, I’m not talking about your husband treating you disrespectfully or considering you less than an equal. Absolutely not. I am a traditional man and my wife is absolutely my equal.

so what am I getting at?

do you like it that he is physically stronger than you? Do you like it that if you need something heavy picked up and moved, he can do it and is more than willing to help? Do you enjoy being wrapped up in his arms? Do you enjoy that “protection and security” feeling?

do you enjoy that he provides for you? That he goes to work every day and makes sure that you feel safe and secure in your home? Do you like it that the bills are paid? Do you enjoy the comforts of your life?

if you have children, do you like it that he takes charge with raising them? That he teaches them responsibility and accountability? These are extremely important attributes for children to learn as they grow older and become adults. Do you enjoy that your children have a strong male role model in their lives? The importance of fathers has never been more important in our society than today - a society that has come to the conclusion that fathers aren’t necessary which is an absolute joke.


anyways, traditional things like this. There are others, but I assume you understand what I’m getting at. Do you like these things?

if so show your appreciation. SHOW IT and SHOW IT OFTEN.


again, first thing you need to learn is his love languages. I’m gonna give you a spoiler right now. It’s a huge secret so don’t tell anyone! His #1 or #2 love language is TOUCH. It is more than likely his #1.
I’m assuming you can follow me here and know EXACTLY what you gotta do now. Then, whatever his #2 is, hammer away at that one OFTEN once TOUCH is taken care of.

If you do that, I’m going to give you a 100% guarantee that your own personal life is going to get MUCH better.


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This is something hard for me to put into words. It feels like it just happens, which is great since that means it something engrained in her and her feeling for me. Here are a few random thoughts on this.
> 
> My wife never walks by me without at least a little smile and light touch, even when we are doing something as mundane as making dinner.
> 
> ...


Thanks BigDaddyNY that's really helpful. Yes I could def praise him more in front of others. He did it for me the other day and it felt slightly uncomfortable but also really nice and affirming. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

bobert said:


> I think the love languages are still important because it probably factors into how he interprets your actions. That is why I asked. I'm sure there are plenty of things that my wife used to do that would make someone who is into physical touch and quality time feel loved and appreciated. For me though, it was often more suffocating or annoying.
> 
> Some stuff that we used to do (and there may be other good ideas in the thread):
> 
> ...


Wow thank you Bobert - I found your response in that thread super helpful and also good to read the other responses too so thanks for pointing me in that direction. It was really really helpful to read your specific examples and details.

Yes he is getting counselling at the moment and that is potentially a factor as well. Good to bear that in mind. Thanks for the wisdom.


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

Deejo said:


> Here is my list:
> Joy.
> There is something to be said for emotions being infectious. If my partner is just genuinely happy and joyful, it is fundamentally attractive. And it rubs off. If you are joyful regarding your own life and how you conduct it, unless your husband has his own struggles, he is going to notice and want to be a part of it. Can also unequivocally state personally, that if my partner is joyful and happy, I presume I'm doing things right.
> 
> ...


Deejo that is an awesome list! Thanks so much - really eye opening and the specific examples are so helpful I will def try some of those!


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> First, do what Bobert said. Learn what his love languages are.
> 
> secondly, I’m going to assume he is a normal man. The majority of us are even though modern culture cracks down on this hard so a lot of us do not speak up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight Laterilus - that makes a lot of sense. Yes I do like all those things and I could def show him how much I like them more. And I agree touch is the number one - I think that's the main reason we've moved from a 4 to a 7 . 

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't overcomplicate things. Men are simple creatures. At our core, we really only need respect, companionship, and sex. 

I didn't come up with this list, I found it from a woman named Suzanne Venker, on YouTube (6 Things Women Need to Know About Men). But when I watched the video I was like "Dang! I think she actually gets it."

6 things women need to know about men:

1. Men are easy to please, and quick to forgive
2. A man's identity is inextricably linked to his ability to provide and protect
3. Men can only focus on one thing at a time
4. Men need time to process their emotions
5. Men do not like fighting with women
6. Men don't just want sex ... they NEED it.

Take a gander at the 23 minute video. She expands on each of those points. Like I said, she gets it.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fly With Me said:


> Thanks for the insight Laterilus - that makes a lot of sense. Yes I do like all those things and I could def show him how much I like them more. And I agree touch is the number one - I think that's the main reason we've moved from a 4 to a 7 .
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


heres the big thing when it comes to a relationship that is a little more traditional. Men And women have strengths and weaknesses.

My weaknesses? Those are my wife’s strengths. I crave them. I want them because I don’t have them. If you think about it, it is the same reason why you like it that your husband is physically stronger than you (in the simplest terms). You want something that you do not have. When the man and woman cherish those attributes in the other, things tend to go really well. You can work away at all the details by talking with each other. Learn about each other’s details that really take the relationship to the next level.

but the basics really need to be established to make a strong foundation first.

I like to quote Rocky from the first “Rocky” movie when he was explaining why he loves Adrian.

“We fill each other’s gaps”.

That’s really what it’s all about. We all aren’t exactly “whole” by ourselves so we find someone in this world to fill in the gaps.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this a trick question or do we all just yell, “Sex!” …?


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Let him know you are proud of him on a regular basis
Take care of the home/family stuff that you have agreed to take care of. In my case, no plan for supper is a pet peeve as I would plan and cook but she insists on it, yet when I get home and it's time for supper, she has no plan and wants to go out, but is indecisive about where.....unless I make a suggestion and it will be anywhere but there, lol
Brag about hiim to your friends.......
Initiate a variety of sex....... put the things he loves to do (but wouldn't insist you do on demand) on a calendar when you do them and make sure months don't go by before you get back to them
Live within a budget and help put money away for the future
Kiss often
Never stop dating


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I am physical touch primary and quality time secondary.

For physical touch my favorite is if my wife wears sexy lingerie, throws me down on the bed, and then breaks me like an untamed stallion. 

As an example yesterday I thought she would be on her period so I just went to bed and fell asleep. She came into the bedroom and goes, “Are you sleeping?” which woke me up. She then jumped into bed and laid on my chest (love that). Then she announces her period hasn’t started yet and it’s go time. She then got on top of me. 10/10.

Quality time I am actually happy whenever she ditches out of work and it doesn’t matter what we do. Probably my favorite is to go to happy hour on a Friday afternoon around maybe 4pm and get a couple cocktails. Main thing is skipping out of work which she hates, so I know she’s doing it for me.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

In no particular order:

Physical touch
Listening
Loyalty


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I am physical touch primary and quality time secondary.
> 
> For physical touch my favorite is if my wife wears sexy lingerie, throws me down on the bed, and then breaks me like an untamed stallion.
> 
> ...


I love your posts. You always manage to come up with great examples, lol


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fly With Me said:


> What do you love the most that your wife does for you? Physically? Practically? Sexually? Emotionally? Verbally?





Fly With Me said:


> I'd love to hear some of the stories of when you've felt "I'm so lucky to have her" or "I can't wait to see her" "I feel so good around her".


I am so blessed to be married to my wife, she is truly one in a million. When we met long ago, couldn't believe she would even date me. She has stuck with me through thick and thin, good times and bad. When was down emotionally, like when didn't get the promotion had been seeking, or when received a bad health report, she encouraged me. She has always been an optimist, never a complainer. Verbally and emotionally affirms. 

Sexually, was trying unsuccessfully to recall a time she refused me. During my long recovery from cancer surgery two decades ago, she kindly and gracefully dealt with my limitations. A lot of marriages don't survive cancer. She has often initiated intimacy over our years together, with subtle words and touch, calling me her "stud muffin", even now letting me know she still wants and needs this old man.


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> Don't overcomplicate things. Men are simple creatures. At our core, we really only need respect, companionship, and sex.
> 
> Take a gander at the 23 minute video. She expands on each of those points. Like I said, she gets it.


Thank you that's good to remember ! And I will


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> heres the big thing when it comes to a relationship that is a little more traditional. Men And women have strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> My weaknesses? Those are my wife’s strengths. I crave them. I want them because I don’t have them. If you think about it, it is the same reason why you like it that your husband is physically stronger than you (in the simplest terms). You want something that you do not have. When the man and woman cherish those attributes in the other, things tend to go really well. You can work away at all the details by talking with each other. Learn about each other’s details that really take the relationship to the next level.
> 
> ...


Thanks Laterilus that's interesting. Out of interest in generalities what gaps would you say women fill for men?


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> Let him know you are proud of him on a regular basis
> Take care of the home/family stuff that you have agreed to take care of. In my case, no plan for supper is a pet peeve as I would plan and cook but she insists on it, yet when I get home and it's time for supper, she has no plan and wants to go out, but is indecisive about where.....unless I make a suggestion and it will be anywhere but there, lol
> Brag about hiim to your friends.......
> Initiate a variety of sex....... put the things he loves to do (but wouldn't insist you do on demand) on a calendar when you do them and make sure months don't go by before you get back to them
> ...


That's a really good list Dallas Cowboy. I need to come back to that often. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I am physical touch primary and quality time secondary.
> 
> For physical touch my favorite is if my wife wears sexy lingerie, throws me down on the bed, and then breaks me like an untamed stallion.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes like BigDaddyNY says the specific examples are actually so helpful. Love yours  Thanks!


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> I am so blessed to be married to my wife, she is truly one in a million. When we met long ago, couldn't believe she would even date me. She has stuck with me through thick and thin, good times and bad. When was down emotionally, like when didn't get the promotion had been seeking, or when received a bad health report, she encouraged me. She has always been an optimist, never a complainer. Verbally and emotionally affirms.
> 
> Sexually, was trying unsuccessfully to recall a time she refused me. During my long recovery from cancer surgery two decades ago, she kindly and gracefully dealt with my limitations. A lot of marriages don't survive cancer. She has often initiated intimacy over our years together, with subtle words and touch, calling me her "stud muffin", even now letting me know she still wants and needs this old man.


Your story really touched me Rus47. Thanks for sharing. That's the kind of story I want my husband to be able to tell about me in the future. It's inspiring and beautiful. You're a lucky man and I suspect your wife is a lucky woman


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Many years ago (18?), my wife went on a women's retreat with the women of the church we were going to. When she came back, she had a book called "The Excellent Wife" by Martha Peace. Martha Peace had been the speaker. My wife read the book and took it to heart. The next few years were the best of my marriage. It is written from a more traditional Christian viewpoint and wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea but if your thinking is along more traditional Christian lines, it is a great book. There is now a book for him called "The Exemplary husband"


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Fly With Me said:


> Thanks Laterilus that's interesting. Out of interest in generalities what gaps would you say women fill for men?


again, I’ll be speaking from a “traditional” standpoint.

women fill the gap that a man’s pride and ego create.

we desperately need a best friend that is not a man who can take this role.

our pride gets in the way of being vulnerable to other men. Not all the time, but the vast majority of the time. We need someone who specializes in caring and compassion - which, on average, women tend to be considerably better than men.

we need a woman whom we are comfortable with to be vulnerable. Keeping up our pride and fragile male ego is EXHAUSTING. we need someone where we can let the guard down. Someone who can listen to our insecurities. Someone who specializes in understanding our fears. We need YOU to do that.

now that you’ve established touch as being his number #1 (shocker, I know), figure out what his #2 is. For me personally, it is words of affirmation. I hold the utmost respect and admiration for my wife. She is brilliant, funny, loving, caring, compassionate - I love her for who she is (let alone she is still smoking hot at 41 years old and I desire her body on a daily basis still to this day. I must TOUCH!). Anyways, to hear someone that I hold a great deal of respect tell me that she is proud of me or laughs hard at one of my jokes? I’m on cloud 9 for at least a week if not a month. For the woman that I am vulnerable with, her words mean everything to me.

My wife has become a master of doubling up my #1 and #2 at the same time. Then again, sometimes I think she does this if she has other things to do and needs sex to come to…. A quicker end. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

+1 to that, there are many Christian faith resources out there for married couples. I am not a believer but they contain good information for both sexes.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Fly With Me said:


> One of the things I've found most helpful here is the insight I've gained into men's perspective and point of view.
> 
> I have gone through a very rocky patch in my marriage and now things are getting better I don't want to get complacent!
> 
> ...


One poster put it succintly: 

Happiness for man = Full belly + empty balls


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh OP I can tell you in the last several years the most impactful thing my wife did happened when we had flooding in our house (50 degree rainwater). I was standing in the basement in 6” of water with the power turned off with a small 1/2 HP pump from Home Depot pumping water out of there and ripping up carpet for a couple hours. My feet were frozen and I was miserable.

When I went back to work my wife saw me sitting there shivering and put socks in the clothes dryer to heat them and then gave them to me.

I still think that is one of the nicest and most considerate things anyone has ever done for me.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Oh OP I can tell you in the last several years the most impactful thing my wife did happened when we had flooding in our house (50 degree rainwater). I was standing in the basement in 6” of water with the power turned off with a small 1/2 HP pump from Home Depot pumping water out of there and ripping up carpet for a couple hours. My feet were frozen and I was miserable.
> 
> When I went back to work my wife saw me sitting there shivering and put socks in the clothes dryer to heat them and then gave them to me.
> 
> I still think that is one of the nicest and most considerate things anyone has ever done for me.


It’s amazing what these little things can do for a man after he’s done his male duties.

something small. Recognizing that your man has worked hard to do what he has to do. What he is supposed to do - it means A LOT.

OP,
CC’s story here is a perfect example of a woman showing her man caring and compassion.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Oh OP I can tell you in the last several years the most impactful thing my wife did happened when we had flooding in our house (50 degree rainwater). I was standing in the basement in 6” of water with the power turned off with a small 1/2 HP pump from Home Depot pumping water out of there and ripping up carpet for a couple hours. My feet were frozen and I was miserable.
> 
> When I went back to work my wife saw me sitting there shivering and put socks in the clothes dryer to heat them and then gave them to me.
> 
> I still think that is one of the nicest and most considerate things anyone has ever done for me.


It is kind of funny how simple we can be, lol. It all comes down to feeling loved and appreciated.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

LATERILUS79 said:


> OP,
> CC’s story here is a perfect example of a woman showing her man caring and compassion.


It goes back to what you were saying earlier about filling the gaps.

She looked at me and saw what I needed and provided it even though I didn’t have any idea myself. It never even occurred to me you could do that.

It actually shocked me and my reaction as well was pretty emotional from it because I couldn’t fathom her looking at me sitting at the computer and then she thought to do that as her response.


----------



## Dana W. (Oct 3, 2021)

That is a individual thing and honestly . Communicate with each other and see what is lacking so you can work towards improvements


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Generally, I think the most important things for a man are appreciation, trust and sex lol.

I know for my husband, the fact that I never take him for granted, ever, means everything to him. I literally never let him leave the house without a kiss and telling him I love him. I tell him all the time how much I love him, and I explain to him sometimes that it's not just words, I literally feel it and I HAVE to tell him, I can't not. He loves that 

He loves it too when I'll ask him can he come here for a sec, I need him to do something and that something is give me a hug. I thank him when he takes me out for dinner, he loves that. I remind him how lucky me and our girl are to have him, and appreciate everything he does for us, and everything we have because of him.

Little things like that.

It goes both ways, I know he feels the same, I just say it all the time because, well, I'm a woman, 12,000 words a day all that 😂


----------

